# My UTC Koetari pair



## jdooley195 (Oct 19, 2009)

I lucked out and got a 2.2 out of the four froglets I bought last August. These are the two I am going to try and breed in a couple of months. I plan on giving the male his own tank for about two months or so and then introducing the female.

Enjoy! 

Female:




Male:



Together:



This may be the other female...my eyes were starting to strain lol.


----------



## Hayden (Feb 4, 2007)

Awesome! Keep us updated on your progress. Koetari have always been one of my favorite Tincs and I'm seriously considering getting a group of them in the future.


----------



## jdooley195 (Oct 19, 2009)

Male is settling in his tank nicely...female is starting to plump up well in her tub.

Male:


Female:


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

Beautiful animals. Forgive my ignorance, but what is UTC?


----------



## Bighurt (Jun 18, 2011)

epiphytes etc. said:


> Beautiful animals. Forgive my ignorance, but what is UTC?


Universal Time Coordinate

It's also a breeding line, unfortunately searching UTC will result in pulling nearly every webpage because they all typically reference UTC for the above reason. Example: "All times UTC". Real popular on wiki.


----------



## Hayden (Feb 4, 2007)

And here I was thinking it was Under the Canopy line.


----------



## jdooley195 (Oct 19, 2009)

Hayden said:


> And here I was thinking it was Under the Canopy line.


Lol!

Yes. These are Under the Canopy line.


----------



## Rmarshall (Feb 28, 2015)

Wish you the best with these guys! I had the privilege of working with them for a short time. Very neat frogs! There needs to be more of them in the hobby.


----------



## lochanrk (Mar 7, 2015)

Very beautiful frogs! Best of luck to you!!


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

I've seen some of these guys at a past Frog Day. Very nice blue tincs. Keep us posted with more pics!


----------



## jdooley195 (Oct 19, 2009)

We've got contact folks!




Awkwardly caught mid 'froggy-style' (male behind) lol


----------



## jdooley195 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

they Look good Tommy, we need to get some more people cranking these things out besides me hopefully you have eggs soon!!


----------



## Crikkifrogger (Sep 19, 2009)

super cool! Good luck breeding them!


----------



## jdooley195 (Oct 19, 2009)

RedEyeTroyFrog said:


> they Look good Tommy, we need to get some more people cranking these things out besides me hopefully you have eggs soon!!


Thanks, I feel like this is my very first pair all over again  the anxiety to find eggs is killing me, lol.


----------



## jdooley195 (Oct 19, 2009)

The other probable pair...seriously, what's up with the hump backs on these guys? Way different than other tincs.

Female






Male


----------



## jdooley195 (Oct 19, 2009)

I am watching the other male call! I may have to switch my choice, lol


----------

